# Gradient Info in psd speichern?



## J0hn B0y (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist selbsterstellte Gradients mit/in einer psd Datei zu speichern?!
Oder geht dies nur getrennt voneinander?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn du eine Verlaufsebene oder eine Verlaufsüberlagerung erstellst, dann bleibt die bearbeitbar und damit auch speicherbar. Das heißt, du kannst den Verlauf in der PSD mitspeichern und wenn jemand die PSD öffnet, dann kriegt er exakt diesen Verlauf angezeigt und kann ihn auch in seinem Photoshop als Verlaufsvorgabe speichern.

Gruß
Martin


----------

